# Sims 3



## Jennifer33 (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone here Play sims 2 are 3?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I had the Sims 3 right around release. I do love building houses, but I could never stick with a family for too long, I always got bored.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

I did for awhile. Mostly playing indoor decorator  This is my favorite site to find the things I need : http://www.sims3updates.net/index.php


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh I love the sims 3
there's something amusing about burning sims to death.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't stop playing, I'm such a download ***** though, my mod folder is almost 7GB.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Infexxion said:


> I had the Sims 3 right around release. I do love building houses, but I could never stick with a family for too long, I always got bored.


Haha. I'm the same. I haven't played The Sims (1,2,3) in forever. I always liked the building aspect. I used to play SimTower, SimCity(most versions),SimFarm,etc.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I played the original Sims and Sims 2. I really do need to get back into them. I loved buying stuff and building houses


----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

<3 Sims 3 errrrrday


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Infexxion said:


> I had the Sims 3 right around release. I do love building houses, but I could never stick with a family for too long, I always got bored.


Yeah, that's me. I enjoy designing the house more than running the family. I've only ever played the first Sims game, though.


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

I play the Sims 2. I'm going to get around to playing 3 though. I'm getting a bit bored with 2.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Sims 2 was my favorite game for years. I think it's actually better than Sims 3. I got a bit bored recently, so playing other games now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's the whole boy/girl thing. Do you like playing with dolls or with an erector set? 

I prefer designing and building houses more than the characters.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

^ actually i love to do both. 

I'm a little bored with sims 3 right now. I'm waiting for the new ep that comes out in May (called Generations or something). 

I've been playing sims 1 and 2 lately. Although my sim died in a fire so I have to make a new family


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I love both, started out with Sims 1 actually. I played Sims 3 for a while then decided to install Sims 2 and get custom townies using hacks, but it was a tedious process and I gave up part-way thru, and I can't start playing until I finish, so I haven't played in a while :lol 

I'm not big on building actually, I've only built one house from scratch, which was an awesome house, complete with a sunken living room (protip: do not put a fire place in your sunken living room) and a museum over the garage :lol but usually I live in a premade place and expand on it. Lately I have had an urge to build a house...but the townie thing... :|


----------



## Jennifer33 (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought i was the only sims addict here.i like building and making sims.here's some of my creations http://linna.modthesims.info/member.php?u=1883865 i have more to upload eventually.unfortunately i don't get to play a lot.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

My sister had a Sims town, so one day I decided to make a mall for it. I christened this creation "Mall World" and pretty much spend three weeks creating the largest/tallest building I could create cramming every single item and every wallpaper and floor design that was available in the mall. After I made it I told her to get one of her characters to visit it and it crashed the program.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh man, I wish I could play the Sims 3, but it lags too much on my computer! I love the 2nd one though, so many wasted hours... lol

I uninstalled it because it was to easy to procrastinate.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Jennifer33 said:


> I thought i was the only sims addict here.i like building and making sims.here's some of my creations http://linna.modthesims.info/member.php?u=1883865 i have more to upload eventually.unfortunately i don't get to play a lot.


I looked at that house, and wow, it looks nice.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I used to play the original and Sims 2. I built this super house and decorated it so nicely, then it got a glitch where the character couldn't eat or relieve himself, and he slowly died! :cry
Actually, it happened a few times but the first time was really traumatic because I kept trying to save him but it wouldn't let me. 
I was left an urn with his ashes. :shock


----------



## Jennifer33 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> I looked at that house, and wow, it looks nice.


Thanks


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I have played all of the Sims games -- I love the Sims 2, it's my favorite! Especially with the Seasons expansion pack. Not a fan of the Sims 3, though.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

My sim is a lesbian vampire


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I love the Sims. I'm a Sims fanatic. I love making my own little people. I always liked making them have babies lol.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I played sims 3 on my old Dell computer... It was actually able to run Sims 3. As a game I didn't like that a lot of the places you couldn't actually go to. You need to buy the expansions to fill in all those places. Sims is a "party" game, you play it with people sitting around and stuff, not a single player experience. It's like a reality TV show or like a simulation of a doll house.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I ♥ the Sims 3.
I use the Sims games to write stories and take pictures...stuff like that. lol.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Larkspur said:


> I use the Sims games to write stories and take pictures...stuff like that. lol.


Oh yeah I take pictures too. Only thing is my stories are totally gruesome and contain all kinds of death, drama and backstabbing. I remember having so much fun with Pleasantview in the Sims 2. I broke families up. Sent people to jail. Had a few pictures where I arranged the props so that it looked like the no-good boyfriend of the prissy Pleasant twin prostituted her around, and had her sniffing coke off the family coffee table. And plenty of other such sex and violence crap. I loved it!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have the Sims 1,2, and 3. I haven't played them in forever! The only expansion I got was for the Sims 2 (Open for Business). Are any of the expansions for Sims 3 any good? Also, I saw that they made a Sims Medieval, but it hasn't gotten very good reviews. What's wrong with the Sims 3. A lot of people are saying they don't like it as much as 2. I haven't it played it much, so I was just curious. 

On another note, I've been playing The Movies quite a bit lately. You try to build a movie empire and make your stars/directors happy, etc. I like it. I've always liked building games. I remember the good days of Sim City 2000. I also liked some of the tycoon games, especially the Rollercoaster Tycoon series. If you want to go really way back, I used to play Dinosaur Tycoon. I believe I ran that through DOS.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Infexxion said:


> I had the Sims 3 right around release. I do love building houses, but I could never stick with a family for too long, I always got bored.


LoL.

I have The Sims 3 for MAC. I like it, And think that it's a fun game. I haven't played it in awhile.


----------

